# Hand bundling square bales?



## Gmw76049 (Jul 12, 2015)

I thought I read on here about somebody trying to hand bundle using jubilee style nylon strapping..? I have decided to use my hay aster 8 bale accumulator and grapple to set the hay so I can hand bundle in 12 packs....3 high..4 across and cross stacked...I plan on making three ties to cinch the 12 pack bundle..I completed one test bundle in my barn and I think it will work out fine...anybody here tried something similar? Thanks in advance..Greg. I appreciate any thoughts criticisms and or tips...


----------



## Gmw76049 (Jul 12, 2015)

Please ..it is Kubinec strapping..not jubilee......dang it!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Gmw76049 said:


> I thought I read on here about somebody trying to hand bundle using jubilee style nylon strapping..? I have decided to use my hay aster 8 bale accumulator and grapple to set the hay so I can hand bundle in 12 packs....3 high..4 across and cross stacked...I plan on making three ties to cinch the 12 pack bundle..I completed one test bundle in my barn and I think it will work out fine...anybody here tried something similar? Thanks in advance..Greg. I appreciate any thoughts criticisms and or tips...


Thought about it--haven't tried it. But I think you might be onto something here. I like the idea of using an accumulator/grapple to build the stack.

I'm going to think on this some more.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gmw76049 said:


> I thought I read on here about somebody trying to hand bundle using jubilee style nylon strapping..? I have decided to use my hay aster 8 bale accumulator and grapple to set the hay so I can hand bundle in 12 packs....3 high..4 across and cross stacked...I plan on making three ties to cinch the 12 pack bundle..I completed one test bundle in my barn and I think it will work out fine...anybody here tried something similar? Thanks in advance..Greg. I appreciate any thoughts criticisms and or tips...


Curious as to the purpose of all this "extra" hand work. Shipping?

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Greg, can you put up a photo or two of your stacking program?


----------



## Gmw76049 (Jul 12, 2015)

I will get pics out soon. Have not taken pics yet..purpose is for simpler handling and ease of moving and loading in and out of smaller covered barn and into similar smaller places ...I also want to be as independent as a one man operation as I can be..though I am sure I can get my wife to rake and accumulate...some.... I will still store some loose bales for my own purposes and for customers to pick up but think I will enjoy moving and stacking and reloading 12 at a time...I figure strapping and buckles all cost about 7 bucks a bundle.....maybe you guys could help me out on costs. Etc in this matter..thanks for feedback
Greg
Greg


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I would think you could find some strapping that would be cheaper than that. I don't know how well it would work, but the packing house at the produce farm my dad works for has an electric or air-powered strapping tool that they use to hold pallets of produce boxes together with. They put the plastic strips around the boxes an then put them in this tool. The tool then heats the plastic strips up and melts them together (after pulling them tight). I can't imagine that this wouldn't work on hay bales too and would almost have to be cheaper than $7 a bundle.

Are you loading these bales into some kind of squeeze to compress them together prior to strapping them?


----------



## Gmw76049 (Jul 12, 2015)

No just using kubinec hand tensioner. Thanks for response.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know what a kubinec tensioner is but I am familiar with the ones for steel banding. I hand bundled a 21 bale pack yesterday and used one there. I don't do it often enough to get efficient at it and just the banding part took quite a while. I think a smaller group would not be much quicker. The bundles from a bandit use about 50' of 1/2" wide steel strap each with no clips and cost of steel runs about $1.25. Wouldn't plastic be cheaper than that?


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

The plastic is cheaper by a large margin. However the friction bander is pretty expensive. A company named FROMM makes a great one. We have a ton of them where I work, and they are tough as nails!

http://www.rocketindustrial.com/fromm-p329-friction-weld-banding-tool.html?CAWELAID=120227770000000429&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=120227770000000051&cadevice=c&gclid=Cj0KEQiAn8i0BRDur-HV1PCTy4UBEiQAPuFr9P_CRIfS0KlCKnp3hjJeM8EKuuxm3cniVUC46ks3pi0aAtyA8P8HAQ

You can find them cheaper than this, but this is just an example. Ebay has them used most of the time as well.

Regards,

Chris


----------

